# RR: 72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Gutiérrez, Järvi (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1990)










2.	Toradze, Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1995)










3.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)










4.	Bolet, Johnson (cond.), Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra	(1953)










5.	Paik, Wit (cond.), Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1991)










6.	Li, Ozawa (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2007)










7.	Browning, Leinsdorf (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1965)










8.	Frager, Leibowitz (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1960)










9.	Béroff, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1974)










10.	Baloghová, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gutiérrez, Järvi (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1990)
2.	Toradze, Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1995)
3.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)
4.	Bolet, Johnson (cond.), Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra	(1953)
5.	Paik, Wit (cond.), Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1991)
6.	Li, Ozawa (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2007)
7.	Browning, Leinsdorf (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1965)
8.	Frager, Leibowitz (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1960)
9.	Béroff, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1974)
10.	Baloghová, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

